# Chicago - September 7



## SarahZ (Sep 7, 2013)

This is a trip I do all the time, but this one was pretty exciting because I converted people. 

I decided to go to Chicago on a whim and booked a ticket on the first Wolverine out of KAL (9:36 AM). Three ladies, carrying designer bags, boarded with me and ended up sitting in another car.

I ran into them at Union Station when we were waiting in line to board the 6:00 Wolverine back to KAL. Sure enough, they had a bunch of bags from stores along Michigan Ave.

I didn't think anything of it, since that's really common, but they were right behind me and commented that it was really hot in the waiting room and the lines are pretty long and made it super obvious this was their first time at Union Station. We were only 20 feet from the door, so I told them to watch and wait because the line would snake back toward the restrooms in no time. I asked if it was their first trip, and they said it was and that they were really excited they had such an easy way to get to/from Chicago to shop.

We talked a bit more, and I told them to buy early so they could get seats in Business Class, as that meant they could wait in the Metropolitan Lounge and have nice, cushy seats on the train (and a free drink). That led into more discussion about Amtrak, train travel in general, long-distance trips, the roomettes/bedrooms, and so on. We talked for a good 15-20 minutes while waiting to board. Then I had them follow me so I could show them how they board the Wolverine (you give the first conductor you encounter the name of your city, and they tell you to keep going... then the next conductor... then the next... until you get to your car).

They ended up sitting right behind me, and I could hear them calling all kinds of people to tell them about the shopping deals they scored and how, "This was such a nice, easy way to get to Chicago! You won't believe it! And it was so cheap! We loved not having to drive. The train has alcohol!" and so on. I couldn't help beaming.  I was so happy we have new fans! And they sound like they're bringing family/friends next time.

I felt like I was "selling" Amtrak, so (in the back of my mind), I thought, "Please don't be late... please don't be late... please don't be late..." as soon as we started heading to Kalamazoo. Ha! ^_^

I also thought it was funny that I'm super shy and introverted, but if you start asking me questions about something I love, I'll talk your darn head off. I felt kind of bad and started lapsing into the usual social awkwardness, but they kept asking questions, so I just babbled on and on until we boarded and got settled. (And then I hid with earbuds and a book as usual) h34r:


----------



## Misty. (Sep 7, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> I also thought it was funny that I'm super shy and introverted, but if you start asking me questions about something I love, I'll talk your darn head off. I felt kind of bad and started lapsing into the usual social awkwardness, but they kept asking questions, so I just babbled on and on until we boarded and got settled. (And then I hid with earbuds and a book as usual) h34r:


Ha, I hear that. One of my most chatty times in a diner... Well, for not being with AU people on a trip, anyway - I don't remember the entire range of topics, but I remember it included talk about the AGR credit card.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice trip report. Hmm, stores on Michigan Ave -- I'll have to check those out on my walk in between trains this December, ha, ha!


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not much of a "trip report" since it's such a short trip, but I was surprised at how much I did in those five hours.

I took a bus to Navy Pier, browsed the shops, had lunch, and rode the Ferris Wheel.

I walked up Michigan Ave, had a fruity thing at an Italian place, and looked at souvenirs at a shop in the Hancock Building. They moved the ticket area for the observatory, which kind of surprised me. I thought about going up so I could watch the storms come in over Lake Michigan, but I couldn't see how long the line was, and I prefer to go to the observatory at night when everything is lit up and I feel like a god. 

I took the Red Line to Wrigleyville (it was a couple hours before game time, so it wasn't too bad) and went to Strange Cargo (a store with vintage t-shirts and Converse in lots of colors) and a used book store next door.

Then I walked down to Belmont, had dinner at Clarke's, browsed a comic book store, and took the Brown Line back to Quincy (across the river from CUS).

Michigan Ave has a LOT of shopping. It's the "Magnificent Mile" for a reason. You can get everything from Apple, to Nordstrom, to American Girl dolls, to Tiffany's. It's crazy. If you like chocolate, head up to Water Tower Place. Hershey's and Ghirardelli's are kitty korner from each other.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 8, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> Michigan Ave has a LOT of shopping. It's the "Magnificent Mile" for a reason. You can get everything from Apple, to Nordstrom, to American Girl dolls, to Tiffany's. It's crazy. If you like chocolate, head up to Water Tower Place. Hershey's and Ghirardelli's are kitty korner from each other.


Thanks for the tips! We have a couple hours between the EB and the Lincoln Service to Springfield, so if Nephew is otherwise occupied, we'll take a long walk. That's assuming by then the track work is over, it's not blizzarding on the plains, and the EB is something like on time, ha, ha! If it's not, it will be dark and we'll be taking the later Lincoln... I just looked, and we actually have more time when we come back through a few days later to connect to the CL.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2013)

:hi: Nice Day Trip Sarah! (Sorcha was more Exotic IMO but Sarah Z aint bad either!  ) And your "Shopping Tips" are Spot on for our Members (Notice I didnt say Female Members! ^_^ ) that like to Shop when we are in the Windy City for the Gathering! Also we should get AGR Bonus Points when we do Missionary Work on the Trains and make New Converts to the Rail Way of Life!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 8, 2013)

Jim. When will we have time to shop? We'll be on trains all day. :Luv:

Oh, I guess we can go shopping in the evenings. Maybe those of us who arrive Thurs will do some shopping.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Jim. When will we have time to shop? We'll be on trains all day. :Luv:Oh, I guess we can go shopping in the evenings. Maybe those of us who arrive Thurs will do some shopping.


Betty:Check with Penny, she makes it to Whole Paycheck in CHI everytime she's there and Alan will understand if you have to miss a Trip to hit the Sales along the Avenues! :giggle: (Also , the Hostel is "Just Around the Corner" from all the Famous Stores!  )


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 9, 2013)

oregon pioneer said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan Ave has a LOT of shopping. It's the "Magnificent Mile" for a reason. You can get everything from Apple, to Nordstrom, to American Girl dolls, to Tiffany's. It's crazy. If you like chocolate, head up to Water Tower Place. Hershey's and Ghirardelli's are kitty korner from each other.
> ...


There are several bus routes that will take you from Union Station to Michigan Ave (and then up Michigan Ave itself). It will save you some time. 

This is helpful if you want to put together a list of stores and an attack plan based on their locations:

http://www.themagnificentmile.com/shopping/


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 9, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> This is helpful if you want to put together a list of stores and an attack plan based on their locations:
> http://www.themagnificentmile.com/shopping/


Strategy is good. It's the only way I get Hubby into a store. Map printed, let's see: Patagonia, Columbia Sportswear, Timberland, Eddie Bauer... was there an Apple Store somewhere? This will work! If we go into 2 or 3 of his/ours, he'll go into one of mine! As long as plenty of walking is involved!


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, there is an Apple Store.  It's on the corner of Huron and Michigan. If you're heading north, it's on the right side of the street.

I dragged (almost literally) my PC-loving boyfriend in there one day and took great delight in checking him in on Facebook.  Bwahahaha...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 10, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> Yes, there is an Apple Store.  It's on the corner of Huron and Michigan. If you're heading north, it's on the right side of the street.


Ah! I see it! Thanks! Hubby is the Mac lover, I am the PC guru...


----------



## Swimmingcat (Jan 20, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> This is a trip I do all the time, but this one was pretty exciting because I converted people.
> 
> I decided to go to Chicago on a whim and booked a ticket on the first Wolverine out of KAL (9:36 AM). Three ladies, carrying designer bags, boarded with me and ended up sitting in another car.
> 
> ...


Those ladies were probably lucky that you were there to help them out -- hopefully they will stay 'converts'!

I've never been in a Metro lounge -- there isn't one in Emeryville or Denver (my usual route). I rode the CZ from Denver to Chicago in 1995 in coach to visit relatives, many of whom are now deceased. I keep telling myself that I've got to get back there! (My parents moved to Calif in 1959 before I came along 

I too tested as an introvert, but I'm like you Sarah, if you ask me about things I'm into, then I'll talk your head off as well. Such as -- trains, swimming, skiing, climbing (14'er's in Colo), bike rides I've done, my Victorian home and what I'm doing on it, etc.

Early last year (2013) on the CZ #6, I wore my US Masters swimming T-shirt to lunch (I always dress up a bit more for dinners), and the lunch conversation was -- you guess it, trains and swimming!

Then just a couple weeks ago, again on CZ #6, I had my 'Colorado Springs Swim Team" shirt on (the age-group team that my masters group is affiliated with), and as I passed through the diner going to the Lounge car, had someone still eating ask me if "I was a coach?" -- "No, I swim on a masters team" -- then "do you know 'so & so'? (some age group swimmer) -- "No, but there's several age-group swim teams in Colo Springs". This is why I enjoy train travel!. Too bad for me, the first night (east of Reno), I did a later dinner -- and was seated by myself -- hoping that others would join me -- no one did :-(. I asked the server & she said that "we're really not that busy". But following night, coming into Denver -- full table.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 20, 2014)

It turns out I have a few pictures from that day. These were all taken from the Ferris Wheel (minus the picture of me in front of it, of course):


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## trainman74 (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice photos.

Chicago is so wonderful when the weather is nice. Once I get elected God, I'm going to give Chicago the same climate as Los Angeles -- well, maybe a _little_ more rain, so it stays green.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 21, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> Very nice photos.
> 
> Chicago is so wonderful when the weather is nice. Once I get elected God, I'm going to give Chicago the same climate as Los Angeles -- well, maybe a _little_ more rain, so it stays green.


That sounds nice. I'd miss autumn, though.


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Jan 22, 2014)

Are those pictures of areas near the train terminal? They look like a nice place to visit for the few hours between CZ arrival and CL departure.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 22, 2014)

CaliforniaMom said:


> Are those pictures of areas near the train terminal? They look like a nice place to visit for the few hours between CZ arrival and CL departure.


Yes!  These were taken from the Ferris Wheel on Navy Pier. It's a wonderful area to visit if you have a few hours. There are lots of restaurants and shops in addition to the great view of Lake Michigan and Chicago. You can purchase a ticket to ride all of the rides or single tickets for each ride.

The easiest way to get there is to exit Union Station by going up the escalators and then exiting through the Canal St doors (near the taxi stand). Turn right, and there will be a bus shelter on the corner of Canal and Adams (kitty korner from CVS). Get on the #124 bus. It will take you directly to Navy Pier. Depending on traffic, the trip takes 20-30 minutes. Navy Pier is _extremely_ crowded on the weekends, so it can take the bus a while to get through the traffic and crowds. If you're going on a weekday, you might fare better (unless it's summer).

There is a dedicated bus lane at Navy Pier, about 1/4-block from the main area. Pay attention to where it drops you off, as you don't want to board the wrong bus back to Union Station.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sarah: Interesting New Avatar! It looks like something Andy Warhol (before your time No Doubt!) would have done back in the Go! Go! New York Days! Did you do this with Photo Shop or similar Software, I know Nothing about Computers or Photography as it is easy to see!


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Jan 22, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> CaliforniaMom said:
> 
> 
> > Are those pictures of areas near the train terminal? They look like a nice place to visit for the few hours between CZ arrival and CL departure.
> ...


Great, thanks so much for the info, and I'm sure others will find it very useful as well.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 23, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Sarah: Interesting New Avatar! It looks like something Andy Warhol (before your time No Doubt!) would have done back in the Go! Go! New York Days! Did you do this with Photo Shop or similar Software, I know Nothing about Computers or Photography as it is easy to see!


I love Andy Warhol. 

I made that in Photoshop back in 2004. It only took a few minutes. I can do one for you if you want.


----------



## andersone (Jan 26, 2014)

I was an undergraduate in Monmouth (used to be the next stop west of GBB) and loved the convenience of just jumping on the train to and fro. There used to be tons of ladies, who would go into Chicago and shop. Burlington even had a flyer made up to promote this,,, ah the 60's, we do so miss them now.


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you for your post on Chicago. I just love it there and often take the train from Kansas City to spend a weekend there. I have to try the Ferris wheel at the Navy Pier sometime.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 13, 2014)

Great shot!


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> Very nice photos.
> 
> Chicago is so wonderful when the weather is nice. Once I get elected God, I'm going to give Chicago the same climate as Los Angeles -- well, maybe a _little_ more rain, so it stays green.


Well if you really want to do something for Chicago when you are God, have the Cubs win another World Series. It's been a while since the last one--1908.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dan O said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice photos.
> ...


There are some miracles not even God can perform. :giggle:


----------

